# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger?

## Ongerust

Hey iedereen

Ik neem meestal mijn pil voor ik ga slapen, rond middernacht. 
Tijdens de nacht van zondag op maandag werd ik echter ziek om 3uur 's nachts, ik moest overgeven en had diarree. 
Ik had niet aan de pil gedacht en heb die dus niet extra ingenomen.
Gisteren nacht heb ik seks gehad zonder condoom. Weeral pil vergeten, maar niet meer dan 12u te laat. 
Nu maak ik mij zorgen om die ene nacht dat ik moest overgeven.

Is er kans dat ik zwanger ben?

----------


## christel1

Er bestaat altijd een kans dat je zwanger zou worden als je de dagen ervoor seks hebt gehad, meer dan een week daarvoor natuurlijk niet want dan zijn de zaadcellen al afgestorven maar 1 of 2 dagen ervoor dan bestaat er wel een risico. Heb je posting te laat opgemerkt, heb beste was direct de morning after pil gaan halen en je maandstonden laten doorkomen of nu, de pil stoppen waarmee je bezig bent en zo ook je maandstonden laten doorkomen of anders tot het einde van je pilstrip een condoom gebruiken maar dan kan de angst erin zitten dat je denkt dat je zwanger bent en daardoor gaat stressen. 
Veel succes

----------

